# cote d'azur end of july



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all,
Im thinking this year of touring around this area , st tropez cannes monaco nice etc . I dont intend booking anything and using a mixture of aires , wildcamping and campsites. Am I mad ? Is this an unrealistic idea at this time of year ? Is it mega expensive there ?I have no other transport on the motorhome except push bikes so need to be close to resorts. Just looking for opinions before i research it properly if its do- able

many thanks
Gary


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Go and see...if it is mega-expensive, crowded or fully booked then go to the Languedoc region which is far less busy and touristy or somewhere else altogether. 

One of the great advantages of a motorhome !

( It will be very hot however so are you prepared for that ?)

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You'll find very few wild camping opportunuties; a few aires around - Ramatuelle and Pampleonne beach see - 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1108

you'll need to be fairly lucky to get on these in peak season; there's also an aire going west - near Lavandou. Somebody else will come back with the details  :wink:

Campsites will be horribly expensive as well 8) :roll:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi there


not sure about the time of year, but we went late september, and it was ACE! very warm and sunny!

we stayed at tamaris beach (motorhome parking/aire) it's a private aire and it's 7 euro per 24 hours, it's practically smack on the beach. (we've been for the last 2 years).

I have the GPS co-ord somewhere if you need them.

We pushbiked to ST Tropez, it's about 8m, and some uphill to contend with, but when it's sunny cycling is great. 

hth
wilse


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wilse said:


> hi there
> 
> not sure about the time of year, but we went late september, and it was ACE! very warm and sunny!
> 
> ...


Wilse - the tamaris one is the one I linked to ! Superb location - we arrived there on Whitsun weekend a couple of years ago, and the bay filled up with floating gin palaces - some absolutely HUGE boats - then the beach restaurants' water taxis started bringing the well heeled clientele in, and loads of cars arrived (valet parking for the restaurant next door), even helicpoters landing in the field next door! There we were paying €7 a night :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Late July! no thanks helicopters! gin palaces! ugh, Mucho precio.poluted sea, we will be in France but along the midi , I would try portugal away from the algarve, the Coast/ Interior is Fab.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you know the location of the one near lavandou mike?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Phil

The one I was thinking of is at Cavaliere (not Cavalaire); it's on the coast road, fairly rough & ready. We parked for an hour or so, but didn't stop. The road is quite busy & there's a beach bar directly opposite.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay mike I've thanked you for that  



Off topic:Who's going to stop Burton albion :roll: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moblee said:


> Okay mike I've thanked you for that
> 
> Off topic:Who's going to stop Burton albion :roll: :lol:


certianly not Oxford United (But I think we were the last side to beat them)! Although anybody can get into the playoffs with a good run. 
Now get back on topic before the mods spot this!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

hi Gary...we were in the Cote d'Azur in late june and found that all the campsites were full. We were keen to see Port Grimaud, motorhomes are not allowed to enter the port area and the whole area was congested. We stayed in an aire in st Maxime ( 10 min walk to the sea ) and took a ferry to St Tropez which was very pleasant. however the area was too busy for us. I agree with others find a site furter north ,we stayed a few days at Roquebrune-sur-Argens, a really nice town and not far from the coast. The traffic further east on the Riviera is manic ,we drove from Menton west along the coast an found it very diffucult to park. I would suggest finding a site further north and take public transport into the Nice or wherever.

hope this helps and enjoy your trip !

Mike


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We have done this area every year in July / August / September, never booked just turned up and stayed on Aires never a problem to find a place. I would suggest you use a scooter or cycles to get around as parking is very limited in St Trop, No problem at Port Grimaud just go to the security office at the large car park and they will open the barrier and allow you to park in the coach area but only pay a car price. Yes there are lots of people, cars and helicopters but that is why we go. Try the aire at Bonne Terasse on the far end of Pampelonne beach, 7 euro a night last year but 40 yards off probably the most expensive beach in Europe and watch the millionaires drink crystal champagne at 1000 euro a go. 
If I can help please drop me a line.
JP


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

well thats sold it to me sounds fantastic. I too enjoy a busy area with lots going on and i would love to tour this area. Was just wondering if it would be absolutely chocca and hence we needed to book as this would put me off. I like the freedom of deciding in the morning whether to move on or stay.
So looks like ill start researching this properly now then so any advise as to locations to park etc etc would be gratefully received by pm if you wish.
JP as soon as i think of some questions ill take you upon your offer

many thanks everyone for your replys
Gary and Mary


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

What a sad lot, does no one know where the real Cote d'Azur is, it is not West of St Trop.

I use this escape regularly every end of July. The Grand Corniche above Eze offers many off road sites to stay for a few days. One large layby is near a very good Hotel at the Col d'Eze. Very expensive and menu does not change, so OK for a couple of days. The middle corniche and moins corniche offer nothing. 

On the Coast the only sites for larger outfits are near the Waterpark/Sea world site west of Antibes.

I have been unable to find any closer sites to Monaco, in particular at La Turbie. The aire by the station we could not get to with the weight restrictions.

Gover


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

gazza333 said:


> Hi all,
> Im thinking this year of touring around this area , st tropez cannes monaco nice etc . I dont intend booking anything and using a mixture of aires , wildcamping and campsites. Am I mad ? Is this an unrealistic idea at this time of year ? Is it mega expensive there ?I have no other transport on the motorhome except push bikes so need to be close to resorts. Just looking for opinions before i research it properly if its do- able
> 
> many thanks
> Gary


Hi Gary

We were in this area in july 2008. It wasn't too busy and the sites weren't that full. You will need to check in around mid-day though, as most tend to fill up by late afternoon.

camping valfleuri. This is near to Nice. Has a bus stop right outside the camp site, which for 1 Euro will take you in to Nice, or to the local train station where you can get the train direct in to Monaco for 10 Euro. The lady owner is very helpful....and a Portugese lad that worked there knew more about English Fottball than i did!!. Also free Wifi....and about 20 euro a night.

paradis-des-campeurs. You can get a bus outside the site to Port Grimaud, and then the ferry to St Tropez

Doug


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Okay mike I've thanked you for that
> 
> Off topic:Who's going to stop Burton albion :roll: :lol:


They might just stop if Nigel goes to Derby County.
Strong indication on midday East Midlands news.


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Re post from Gover....my mistake ! The Cote d'Azur and the Riviera are the same. The description has changed over the years and the boundaries have been from Menton in the East to the edge of the Alpes-Maritimes dept or Hyres in the Var or Cassis in the Bouche de Rhone .

Take your pick !  

Mike


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*cote d'azur end of July*

Hi Gary know this is some while after you posted this but thought I would add my bit. WE travel a lot in France(wife French so hardly surprising)and thought we would try this in Sept last year thinking would be quieter and therefore easier as French much more tolerant outside of main holiday season. 
Proved to be a nightmare.Sites full and not paricularly pleasant for extortionate rates.No motorhome parking signs everywhere and found ourselves driving inland to park up for the night.Roquebrune a nice place for this.Compared to majority of France which is very motorhome friendly did not find this the case.Much better further round Languedoc coast or further north.
If you go hope you have better luck than us
Cheers
Franco


----------

